
Shift: A Zero FLOP, Zero Parameter Alternative to Spatial Convolutions [pdf] - stablemap
https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.08141
======
alexnewman
Been doing this for a while. Full convulation is only cool because real
neurons do this. Shifting makes more sense

